# Eating whilst on bike



## Markymark (12 Jul 2014)

Trying to improve my times on longer distances, does anybody do this or should it be saved for the pros?

Talking flapjacks and bananas.

Edit. Sorry to be clear I mean eat whilst cycling rather than pulling over.


----------



## Cuchilo (12 Jul 2014)

I nearly always do , never thought it was an issue to be honest . Flapjack and bananas are my riding food . I don't use jelly babies anymore as they are for losers .


----------



## stumpy66 (12 Jul 2014)

Yeah, youve got to keep putting the fuel in or you will quickly find youve no legs to get you home. On longer runs i will take a selection of stuff, cereal bars, gels, soreen, peanut butter/banana sarnies and energy powder in both bottles.

I usually will take a few things from that list, the longer the run the more i take or a few quid in the pocket for a cafe stop. I usually eat something every 20 miles or so on longer runs, 50-100 miles


----------



## stumpy66 (12 Jul 2014)

Yeah, i eat as i go along


----------



## Cuchilo (12 Jul 2014)

Getting the flap jack out of food bags as you go along is a pain . I keep meaning to wrap it in grease proof paper but always forget until its time for the flapjack


----------



## stumpy66 (12 Jul 2014)

On long day runs ive been using this to hold my food, easy access and holds afair bit

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/topeak-fuel-tank-bag-large/


----------



## helston90 (12 Jul 2014)

Pah I'm not going anywhere 40+ miles away that means I can't take 3 minutes out at the top of the hill to refuel, a few minutes break from 2 hours pedalling makes the rest of the journey a lot easier. 
I'll wait until someone's timing me before I start trying to open a flapjack along our pot holed roads.


----------



## Saluki (12 Jul 2014)

I must be a right loser then. I love jelly babies.
If I'm just grabbing a sweetie or 4, I don't stop. If I'm flapjacking, I often sit at the side of the road and have a breather too.


----------



## uclown2002 (12 Jul 2014)

To OP what do you consider 'long distances'?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Jul 2014)

My cycling buddy lost over half his banana yesterday when it broke off and fell to the ground whilst he was cycling. Seemed a shame to me to have cycled +60 miles as it was at that point, only to throw half of it away.  

Otherwise providing you have mastered the art of getting it out of the wrapper, bars and the likes are actually quite easy to eat whilst on the move. Just pick a quiet section of road to learn to do it on! Strangely though I find opening and eating a bar easiest whilst cycling uphill. I have no idea as to why, but I do!


----------



## Markymark (12 Jul 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> To OP what do you consider 'long distances'?


70+ miles. I'd stop for a 15 min rest and sandwich half way but before abs after I just get a bit hungry rather than tired. Av 16mph so not great speeds.


----------



## Big Nick (12 Jul 2014)

I often eat as I go along but you can't beat a good cafe stop!


----------



## tudor_77 (13 Jul 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I don't use jelly babies anymore as they are for losers .



And they tend to cover you in a white powder also!


----------



## tyred (15 Jul 2014)

No, it's too difficult to apply the salt and vinegar whilst on the move


----------



## w00hoo_kent (15 Jul 2014)

So what's the knack? Do you have to be expert at riding no hands first? I've seen it suggested that you open energy bars in advance to make things easier. 

Liking the loser idea I'd considered jelly babies, but I'm not sure where I'd carry them, the idea of sweaty sweeties is somehow less appealing.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Jul 2014)

I have a terrible admission to make. I've switched from Jelly Babies to Haribo Tangfastics lately. 

(I decant them from the packet into a sandwich bag before setting off).


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Jul 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> So what's the knack? Do you have to be expert at riding no hands first? I've seen it suggested that you open energy bars in advance to make things easier.
> 
> Liking the loser idea I'd considered jelly babies, but I'm not sure where I'd carry them, the idea of sweaty sweeties is somehow less appealing.


1 hand and teeth for both opening the packet and eating contents


----------



## Globalti (16 Jul 2014)

I find gels and energy bars very difficult to open. Must learn to wheelie no-handed like Peter Sagan.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (16 Jul 2014)

With Gels I'm always worried I'm going to be over exuberant and cover everything in a 2 metre radius in sticky goo.


----------



## jagman.2003 (16 Jul 2014)

I haven't mastered eating on the move yet myself. But have got quite good at the quick 'stop & scoff'. I stop every hour on longer rides.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (16 Jul 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> With Gels I'm always worried I'm going to be over exuberant and cover everything in a 2 metre radius in sticky goo.


They shouldn't be that exciting


----------



## cyberknight (16 Jul 2014)

just be careful trying to eat whilst going down hill in the rain ...........
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/contador-fractured-tibia-in-tour-de-france-crash


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jul 2014)

cyberknight said:


> just be careful trying to eat whilst going down hill in the rain ...........
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/contador-fractured-tibia-in-tour-de-france-crash


I was just about to issue the same warning! 

I took one hand off the bars once to reach down for a bottle, at the same time as looking over my right shoulder, on a fast descent with a 90 degree bend coming up, and the bend turned out to have a very adverse camber, and was next to a big dry stone wall ... 

(I didn't actually crash but it was a very close call which gave me a nasty fright!)

This is the descent and bend in question.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (16 Jul 2014)

I tried some jelly babies today, but they were cheap knock off ones and were foul (chemically and with an ongoing gooey taste) so I've bought some OEM ones to try next. I was comfortable reaching around to grab individual ones though, so that was nice.


----------



## LarryDuff (16 Jul 2014)

Jelly babies have to be Bassett s


w00hoo_kent said:


> I tried some jelly babies today, but they were cheap knock off ones and were foul (chemically and with an ongoing gooey taste) so I've bought some OEM ones to try next. I was comfortable reaching around to grab individual ones though, so that was nice.


----------



## Ian A (18 Jul 2014)

I've got a bag on the top bar with dried fruit like dates and I usually tear the top off a banana when I have to stop for traffic lights or a junction. Once it's started I can do the rest riding. Gels are easy with a little practice but I stop for flapjacks or anything else if packet.


----------



## Flyingfox (18 Jul 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> I have a terrible admission to make. I've switched from Jelly Babies to Haribo Tangfastics lately.
> 
> (I decant them from the packet into a sandwich bag before setting off).



Me too! They also don't go as squishy in the heat.


----------



## thetribe (19 Jul 2014)

I usually have a packet of fig rolls in my bar bag on longer rides, easy to reach into and grab one while riding, usually have packed lunch in my panniers too but I stop and enjoy that


----------



## RedRider (19 Jul 2014)

I had the biggest, thickest slice of rhubarb and orange cake go all squishy and lovely in my back pocket the other day. I was sucking it from it's grease proof paper all afternoon, not the most practical on-the-go food but despite the sticky fingers (and face!) it really kept me going in the head. That was from Hopley's in Much Hadham where we'd eaten a leisurely lunch earlier on. Well worth a detour to feast. Reasonable prices too.


----------



## oliglynn (21 Jul 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> I tried some jelly babies today, but they were cheap knock off ones and were foul (chemically and with an ongoing gooey taste) so I've bought some OEM ones to try next. I was comfortable reaching around to grab individual ones though, so that was nice.


OEM Jellybabies - lol  The only way to go really! I am considering pre-sorting my jelly babies before a ride into 3 bags to prevent multi-baby grabs containing inappropriate flavour combinations - One for Red, one for Pink, and one for Lemon, Lime and Orange, which should always be eaten together. Blackcurrant ones can go in the bin though!


----------



## charley bradley (21 Jul 2014)

i eat whilst moving saves stoping and messing about you will get used to it after a while. it might help if you partially open the packet before you set of to make it easier to open.


----------



## coffeejo (21 Jul 2014)

I'm always stopping to take photos so if I've brought anything, I eat a little bit then. The only problem is if I stop somewhere for a coffee/cold drink and decide that yes, I really really really do need some cake as well...


----------



## G3CWI (6 Aug 2014)

It seems to me that the real challenge is cooking whilst on the bike.


----------



## guitarpete247 (6 Aug 2014)

I saw John Torode on the "Cycle Show". He made some flapjack things. I think he wrapped them in rice paper.


----------



## G3CWI (6 Aug 2014)

guitarpete247 said:


> I saw John Torode on the "Cycle Show". He made some flapjack things. I think he wrapped them in rice paper.



He also suggest a speed limit for cyclists...


----------



## ChrisEyles (7 Aug 2014)

Eating on the bike - should be done like this, clearly?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (7 Aug 2014)

coffeejo said:


> I'm always stopping to take photos and have deep meaningful conversations with the livestock so if I've brought anything, I eat a little bit then. The only problem is if I stop somewhere for a coffee/cold drink and decide that yes, I really really really do need some cake as well...



FTFY


----------

